# Jacarè, just inspired by its bark.



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates,

Mr. Q-Man, master and honored member of this Forum, sent me time ago this unusual and long fork of Quercus Suber. Its bark impressed and inspired me: doesn't it look like a crocodile spine? So I figured out this long handle and short forks catapult that reminds force and Wilderness. I had to work a lot with blades and sandpaper to give her a shape because I was worried that rasps might have taken slice of bark away damaging the shape. Measures: lenght cm. 20 - fork gap cm. 4 - width forks cm. 3/3,5 - weight 198 grams.

Thanks again to Quercusuber and his land of infinite oaks.

Thanks for watching,

Bob


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A rugged beauty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A Fantasy


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

....salivating now...

...me wants ...me WANTS!!!!

...drooling... ME WANTS!!!!! :drool:

EXCELLENT, Maestro!!!!!

You really treat cork oak with respect and ingenuity!!!

An OUT-OF-THE-BOX slingshot!!!! Well done!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Dayhiker said it. Fantasy!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is awesome. Your work is always one of a kind, creative and masterfully carved. I love this!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Pure Art!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Bob this is stunning. This is my favorite of your work so far. The detail, shape and finish is unbelievable. Mindblowing grain and craftsmanship. Wow what a stunner


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words and feebacks mates.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Incredibly impressive!!! Excellent work ... lovely piece.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Love it*!* It does indeed appear to be something of an aquatic nature. Brilliant inspiration and beautifully unusual*.*

The texture must provide an interesting experience as well.
















Edit: Add FAV pics for ref


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never seen anything like it. It strikes up a visual curiosity like no other with the combination of exposed surfaces.


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

Fantastic looking natty! You did a great job preserving that natural look! I like it a lot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A very interesting tactile form  That happens to be a slingshot also  Well done!  Master Fionda


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm really glad you like it and thankful for your feedbacks. It's nice to make something that is appreciated. Best regards, Bob.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats real beauty  my eyes relaxing, if I watch it


----------



## eagleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

The stuff that dreams are made of......


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing work!

Love how you really brought out the beauty of the bark!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

The pure natural beauty of nature crafted to perfection,
Fantastic work Bob!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that's what I call an outrageously beautiful natural. Bob makes even the bark appear attractive!! Well done!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dang, Bob.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Bob,

This is one of those moments when I am not only glad that I am in slingshots, but also proud.

Congratulations and thanks for this one!

jazz


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Bob!


----------

